# I'm new!



## FilaGrey (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey everybody, my name is Fila. I started seriously working out about 3 weeks ago. I've been going to the gym everyday except sunday. I recently started eating more and have become more organized at the gym. I hope to learn as much as possible!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 14, 2004)

FilaGrey welcome to IM! 

being new to working out you really should not be training 6 days per week.


----------



## zccz (May 29, 2011)

hi


----------



## zccz (May 29, 2011)

hey


----------



## zccz (May 29, 2011)

just trying to get 50 post so i can pm


----------



## zccz (May 29, 2011)

a


----------



## zccz (May 29, 2011)

s


----------



## zccz (May 29, 2011)

d


----------



## zccz (May 29, 2011)

f


----------



## mefirst (Jun 1, 2011)

welcome


----------



## HARDBODY71 (Jun 1, 2011)

welcome


----------



## bobbyboy (Jun 1, 2011)

Read up Fila....lots of people around here with experience. And welcome!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 1, 2011)

FilaGrey said:


> Hey everybody, my name is Fila. I started seriously working out about 3 weeks ago. I've been *going to the gym everyday except sunday.* I recently started eating more and have become more organized at the gym. I hope to learn as much as possible!



Still hitting it in the gym? That's definitely an ambitious start.

Welcome to *IronMagazine!
*


----------



## Curt James (Jun 1, 2011)

zccz said:


> f



While I understand people want to be able to pm immediately there is the post count requirement to consider. I wish people wouldn't choose to post... _non-posts_ in order to up their count.


----------



## vortex (Jun 1, 2011)

zccz said:


> just trying to get 50 post so i can pm


There are more constructive ways to raise your post count. I wouldn't be surprised if a mod deletes all your crap!!


----------



## vortex (Jun 1, 2011)

By the way welcome to I.M. FilaGrey!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 1, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 1, 2011)

yeah, like pony up the ENOURMOUS $29 bucks or whatever and SUPPORT THE SITE,not being a jerk, but isn't the info worth it?


vortex said:


> There are more constructive ways to raise your post count. I wouldn't be surprised if a mod deletes all your crap!!


----------



## Nadar (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey.


----------

